# Algae in the fuel tank



## farmgirl11 (Apr 17, 2017)

Which additive should I buy that will keep the algae from growing in the fuel tank? Any tips on how to clean it all out aside from pulling off the tank?
Thank you


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,farmgirl11 ! 
First,what kind of tractor is it?
Usually diesels don't get algae,so I'll assume it's gas powered.
Algae forms from the ethanol in gasoline,if it sits for very long.
Most vehicles the fuel is used quicker than farm equipment.
There may be additives to help,but other than that,using non-ethanol fuel should help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I use Power Service BIO KLEEN DIESEL FUEL BIOCIDE to treat all diesel purchased in Oregon. It is necessary because our Legislature mandates a biodiesel blend for all diesel sold in the state. Biodiesel introduces significant amounts of water and alcohol in the fuel and grows algae quickly.

Addition of Sea Foam to the treated fuel will dissolve most of the gunk that forms in the tank. Frequent fuel filter changes will be required as the contaminants are trapped.

Biobor JF is an aviation biocide that works well in gasoline. Most Fixed Base Operators (the guys that service light aircraft at the local airport) will have this or a substitute. 

Most marine stores sell VALVTECT BioGuard Fuel Micro-Biocide, or similar products, that can be used in either gasoline or diesel.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How do you know she's in Oregon,...or that she's using Biofuel?
Which case,yes algae will form,...but not in petrofuel.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Other states such as Minnesota, Washington, California, Pennsylvania, etc. mandate biodiesel blends. Florida, Connecticut, Missouri, Mississippi, Arkansas, Nebraska, Montana, Tennessee and New Mexico require between 2 to 5% biodiesel blends.

I suspect it is also mandated elsewhere, as it is a huge issue with diesel motorhome owners in our travels as it eats flexible fuel lines, etc.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In Arkansas , it only applies to State-Owned vehicles .


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

RC is correct.. any biocide will work.. just read the label and have PLENTY of fuel filter ON HAND.. once that stuff breaks loose, its heading straight into the filters..

Jhn.. quit startin fights.. Lol 

Down here in the South & being on the coast we see it all the time in the marine side of the business.. 
Its such a huge problem, theres a mobile company that pumps out & polishes the fuel & pumps it back in the boat.. They're makin a mint.. and stay busy 365..


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

There is some good information on this page.

Mark


----------



## farmgirl11 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I have a New Holland 545D skiploader that gets used every few weeks. I'm in Ca. I purchased Killem and more filters. I'm just hoping I don't go through a dozen filters..not cheap!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The filters should be changed 2x a year regardless..
a couple of 20.00 filters is ALOT less than a rebuilt fuel system..


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

It not algae that forms in fuel it's microbes that grow in diesel fuel . And a treatment and always keeping the tank full helps with this problem


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

Especially in the presence of water, a variety of microbes and bacteria can grow and florish in diesel, producing wastes that contribute to more and other critters, and of more water. While it is unlikely that it is algae, it is possible. To get all sinsu-stricto over this is wasteful. Such problems are common over time with any stored diesel even if bio- and alcohol free.


----------

